# When to have fertility investigations done (at what point in cycle)



## DeltaD (Mar 6, 2016)

HI there,

I'm about to have fertility investigations done (again, last time was 2015/16), and doing t privately - so just wanted to check when to schedule them for?

Obviously doing FSH, LH on day 2 of cycle

When in the cycle to do the ultrasound for antral follicle count?

When in the cycle to do the AMH test?

Any other tests I should get?

THank you!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I’m sure AFC and AMH don’t need to be done at any specific point  

Good luck xxx


----------

